# does freebsd work with 40g and 100g  network cards?



## azathoth (Jan 22, 2018)

?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 22, 2018)

Sure, at least with some. See for example mlx4en(4) and mlx5en(4), there may be others.


----------

